# Is this all normal?



## Ghosthunt64 (Jun 24, 2012)

The following problems only occur on older leaves, so I'm not even sure if something is wrong. New growths and leaves completely healthy.

1. Oncidium Sharry Baby 'Sweet Fragrance' dying from tips, yellow halo.










2.Maxillariella (Maxillaria) Tenuifola leaves dying from tips, strange spots.













3. Multifloral Paphiopedilum Leaves with orange spots. No halo.

Rothschildianum seedling:





Blooming size Saint Swithin.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 24, 2012)

hi
some are cultural some are other issues

1. that just happens to Sharry Baby. 
2. second picture (leaf tip) could just be low humidity
3. i dunno. the last may have been that it got too dry and a few cells died, but i'm not sure

this page helps me
http://www.staugorchidsociety.org/culturepests.htm


----------



## eggshells (Jun 25, 2012)

In my experience. The split leaves in paphs is due to accidental bumping then flexing of the leaves.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2012)

The only one I'd be a bit concerned about is the Roth seedling. The others look like mechanical or environmental issues.


----------



## Stone (Jun 25, 2012)

The roth has pseudomonas bacteria infection without doubt. Paint the spots with anti-bacterial preparation to stop it spreading!! It's real infectious!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Stone said:


> The roth has pseudomonas bacteria infection without doubt. Paint the spots with anti-bacterial preparation to stop it spreading!! It's real infectious!



Hoooooooooooold yourself speedy. The spots don't have a halo, don't turn black, and don't really get bigger. I'd like a second opinion.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks to me like they have a dark "halo", and I don't thing they necessarily have to get bigger to spread. When I saw them, I thought either bacterial or fungal. I'd treat them with something.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jun 26, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks to me like they have a dark "halo", and I don't thing they necessarily have to get bigger to spread. When I saw them, I thought either bacterial or fungal. I'd treat them with something.



Rust red spot surrounded by something that looks squished, right? If so, I'll break out the cutters tomorrow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2012)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> Rust red spot surrounded by something that looks squished, right? If so, I'll break out the cutters tomorrow.



Be sure the cutter is sterile.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 26, 2012)

what you call a halo in the first photo isn't what i usually call a halo though
you can sprinkle cinnamon on it


----------



## kmccormic (Jun 27, 2012)

*all* of my oncidiums have leaf tips like yours. Granted, the cats using them for floss helped. :rollhappy: Basically, most of them are thin-leaved. That means they can sunburn easily. There are ways to prevent it,some easier than others for home growers, but it isn't hurting the plant unless it really extends far down the leaf. Some people add a constantly running fan to speed up the convection of cooler air, other people think humidity trays help (although I've never seen it work in my home), many people hang sheer curtains to break up how much direct sunlight the plants get, and other people choose to move the plant to a different window which faces a different direction or only gets direct sunlight at different/shorter times of day.

The other pics? I'll defer to more experienced people's judgement.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jun 28, 2012)

Did it today, Now it only has 2 1/2 leaves.


----------

